

Pimping out git log - juvenn
http://www.jukie.net/~bart/blog/pimping-out-git-log

======
ramanujan
The most useful thing I've learned about .gitconfig is that you can define
custom diffs for arbitrary filetypes (including binaries).

------
tlrobinson
FYI, this needs git 1.6.5 to work properly (or at least newer than 1.6.0, I'm
not sure which specific version)

~~~
albemuth
Works on 1.6.1 but you need to change the %Cyellow to something else, this
version only supports red,green and blue

------
keenerd
Better yet, just use Tig. <http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/>

